# Another lighting question



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

So I was thinking of picking up two 36" 95W bulbs for my 125 gallon tank from here:

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_lighti...lbs.asp?CartId=

Does this look like it will work and not negatively affect my fish? Also should I get the white or blue?


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Don't get those. They usually don't work well, get Metal Halide lighting system.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't think those bulbs are best suited for a tank with plants. Photosynthesis is maximized around 5000K to 6500K.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Those are VHO bulbs. (very high output) You need a special ballist or you will burn up the old one. VHO ballasts can be bought for about $100-200.


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok, so do you guys have any suggestions on lighting for my 125 tank? I've got some big amazon swords, small java ferns, some java moss, and floating I have these lily things that aren't doing to well so I am planning on adding duckweed soon. Anyway, my current coralife bulbs are only 30 W (36" bulbs) a piece, and I am told that they are insufficient for the swords. So what would be the most cost effective lighting solution??


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Get some Allglass hoods and try two of the double strips or triple strips. Then put your old lights in front of your new ones. The triple tubes should give you 240 total watts and the double will give you 180 total watts. A little closer to your range.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/NavR...0&N=2004+113349

Try bigals too for cheaper price.
I dont know what your price limit is but it is not cheap setting up a planted tank. This was my cheapest solution for getting to 2 watts per gallon. You will probably have to spend about $250 for the right equipment. I have also done in the past shoplights bought at lowes with aquarium bulbs in them. Make sure they have electronic ballasts or you will burn the bulbs out quickly. The shoplights were about $15 a peice. You have to hang them over your tank however because they are not vented for heat and will most likely fail if placed on top of glass. Use the glass hoods also because them getting wet is a really bad idea. Its not the prettiest because of the glare off the top of the tank but it does the job cheaply.

Good luck
Jeff


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Get some Allglass hoods and try two of the double strips or triple strips. Then put your old lights in front of your new ones. The triple tubes should give you 240 total watts and the double will give you 180 total watts. A little closer to your range.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/NavR...0&N=2004+113349
> 
> ...


Actually I already have the glass hoods, so I just need to buy the lights and ballasts of course.

Is there a preferred type of bulb I should buy for these ballasts? Thanks!


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Im assuming that you are going to go with the shoplight setup. You dont need to buy ballasts. Just make sure that they include an electronic ballast. It should say on the box. I would hang them about 8-12" away from the glass to avoid overheating. I picked up some bulbs from lowes too. They were aquaglow bulbs specificly designed for plants. I think 6500K bulbs. I switched to an Allglass light strip though some months later when I had the money. Good luck and shoot for 2 watts per gallon for the moderate light plants.

A coralife nutrigrow bulb seems to be a well rounded bulb.


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Actually I was planning on going with the triple strips here:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...ategory_id=1853

I'm guessing they don't come with bulbs, so are these ok?
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...ategory_id=1849


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Right on man. I have the 48" double tube strip from allglass and I like it a lot. Mine did come with bulbs also. Email them to make sure. If you use your old bulbs in front you will have 240 watts total. Nice. Grow away.


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Right on man. I have the 48" double tube strip from allglass and I like it a lot. Mine did come with bulbs also. Email them to make sure. If you use your old bulbs in front you will have 240 watts total. Nice. Grow away.


 Cool, thanks for all the help!


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

When your tank starts to fill in nicely and the plants growth seems to stop then you can work on the co2. Think about mixing in some flourite also. Its really helped a lot.








Jeff


----------

